# A few recent gig pictures



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I don't have the resources a full time band might enjoy, I do have a rather extensive network of helpful and skilled friends. One of those is my drummer's dad, a retired gentleman who is as supportive of our music as anyone I know.

One of his skills is photography. He has some sort of digital SLR camera and he knows how to use it. He handed me a disk yesterday with pictures from a recent show, 600 PICTURES from a recent show.

Here are a few.





































IMG]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b221/MikeLaPointe/ABC_0249.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, he knows how to take some nice pics. Great bonus for your band. 600 pictures...he must really enjoy it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Well, he knows how to take some nice pics. Great bonus for your band. 600 pictures...he must really enjoy it.


Thanks and yes, his ratio of keepers is almost perfect. When he gives me 600 shots I know there are 600 in focus and relatively well framed shots.

He does enjoy it and I'm very grateful to have him around.

I suppose I make it a bit easier for him by being such a poser.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Ahahah I know I've said this before, but the mandolin looks hilarious in your hands. Great pics!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Ahahah I know I've said this before, but the mandolin looks hilarious in your hands. Great pics!!



LOL, I suppose it does look a bit dainty in my meathooks.

(I'm surprisingly gentle for a big guy though).:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I suppose I make it a bit easier for him by being such a poser.



...guitarists is such show offs!

:rockon2:

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...guitarists is such show offs!
> 
> :rockon2:
> 
> -dh


Yup, it's all about ME ME ME.

Actually it's all about the band.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yup, it's all about ME ME ME.
> Actually it's all about the band.


...absolutely.

and mine keeps egging me on.

big mistake!

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My guys are very supportive and always have my back.


I'm priveleged to have them all and try to let them know it often.


I honestly wouldn't change anyone at this stage.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> My guys are very supportive and always have my back.
> I'm priveleged to have them all and try to let them know it often.



...same here, both in word and deed.

-dh


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> Ahahah I know I've said this before, but the mandolin looks hilarious in your hands. Great pics!!


I bet the ladies like the whole big guy with a gentle sounding instrument


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I_cant_play said:


> I bet the ladies like the whole big guy with a gentle sounding instrument


Well, I'm not exactly a sex symbol as you can see from the pics. 

The mandolin does turn heads though. People who are chatting or playing pool etc cetera, stop what they're doing and look at the stage (maybe in horror) when I start playing it. 

I have a new electric mandolin (a Godin A8) which really looks more like a miniature guitar. I've only used it for one show but it will be interesting to hear what kind of questions and comments I get from the folks in the seats going forward.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Is that Kevin on drums?


Indeed.

Great drummer. These shots were taken at the Ex Imperial Hall in Brantford on June 9.


He's very skilled at tuning his kit and I pride myself in getting a good live drum sound. We work well together.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

holy shit its a larger version of peter gabriel


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> holy shit its a larger version of peter gabriel


Sure wish I had his pipes.:bow:


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sure wish I had his pipes.:bow:


yeah hes a good singer. I really like his stuff with genesis.


----------

